# Unsafe Gun Practices



## guimoman (Apr 25, 2008)

These two give gun lovers and owners a bad rap. I mean completely moronic individuals who just shouldn't be allowed to even reproduce.

http://www.break.com/index/idiot-fires-shotgun-in-office.html


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Depending on the type of business you're running, I could see keeping a loaded shotgun handy. However, if you do that, all employees - and anyone else who may come in contact with the gun - needs to thoroughly understand safe gun handling.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Wow! Who's in charge there?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Depending on the type of business you're running, I could see keeping a loaded shotgun handy. However, if you do that, all employees - and anyone else who may come in contact with the gun - needs to thoroughly understand safe gun handling.


Also, in a public or semi-public place, I would not have a round already chambered, ready to fire.
If it were a pump-gun, I'd set the gun up so that the bolt-release button had to be pushed, before a round could be racked into the chamber.
That might give me enough time to stop an idiot from doing something stupid.

BTW, that's how our own home-defense pump-gun is stored.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Also, in a public or semi-public place, I would not have a round already chambered, ready to fire.
> If it were a pump-gun, I'd set the gun up so that the bolt-release button had to be pushed, before a round could be racked into the chamber.
> That might give me enough time to stop an idiot from doing something stupid.
> 
> BTW, that's how our own home-defense pump-gun is stored.


Agreed. I would at least keep the chamber empty.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Chamber empty. perhaps actually stored, even i a rack, not just casually layed on top of the file cabinet. That just lends itself to casual handling, like this.
With a pump i definitely like the chamber empty, use the release to load method. Definitely not an AD there, a straight old ND.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Lawmakers should make "gun safety" a mandatory class in elementary school.

Think of all the lives it would save.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Dr.K said:


> Lawmakers should make "gun safety" a mandatory class in elementary school.
> 
> Think of all the lives it would save.


Laws will never get idiots to change.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

What is it about Naves that they just gotta put their booger hook on the go button when they pick up a fire arm.
As Forest would say, "Stupid is as stupid does"!

I hope he gets to pay for the drywall patch.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I wouldn't necessarily call the guy who pulled the trigger an idiot, he obviously does not know how to safely handle a gun, whoever left a loaded shotgun there with one in the chamber is the real idiot.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

unpecador said:


> I wouldn't necessarily call the guy who pulled the trigger an idiot, he obviously does not know how to safely handle a gun, whoever left a loaded shotgun there with one in the chamber is the real idiot.


True, but any half-witted human being knows that generally speaking, the trigger is what makes the gun go boom. Don't put your finger anywhere near it unless you want the gun to go boom, yah know? It astounds me how so many people will pick up a gun and for no reason at all, pull the trigger without considering that pulling the trigger is how you make it go off. I highly advocate safe gun handling taught to anyone near a firearm, but it takes a real idiot to pick up a strange gun and pull the trigger without the slightest notion that it might be loaded and go off.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> it takes a real idiot to pick up a strange gun and pull the trigger without the slightest notion that it might be loaded and go off.


No, all it takes is someone who is not familiar with guns. Remember that those who aren't "gun types" wouldn't even consider that it might be loaded and a bad thing. It is just not in their lexicon. 
Just remember that nothing is fool proof because fools are ingenius. But not all people who are not educated in certain things are idiots. Would it be right for me to call you an idiot for making a mistake while removing the sash on your casement window? i mean i do that all the time, why wouldn't you know? 
I am not trying to be mean here, but, in tune with the "keep this board available and instructive to all, including those who might stumble on it and not be gun oriented", it does not seem to behoove us to call people idiots. 
ACTIONS can be foolish, dumb, etc, but to label a person as such is inflamatory.
my$.02


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> True, but any half-witted human being knows that generally speaking, the trigger is what makes the gun go boom. Don't put your finger anywhere near it unless you want the gun to go boom, yah know? It astounds me how so many people will pick up a gun and for no reason at all, pull the trigger without considering that pulling the trigger is how you make it go off. I highly advocate safe gun handling taught to anyone near a firearm, but it takes a real idiot to pick up a strange gun and pull the trigger without the slightest notion that it might be loaded and go off.


I agree, generally speaking, but IMO the guy who pulled the trigger owns the title "ignorant" and the owner of the gun owns the title "idiot". The guy here obviously knows which part of the gun makes it boom but what he doesn't know because of ignorance is that the gun might be loaded.


----------

